
BLACKBOX – From the Creators of Cards Against Humanity - reimertz
http://www.blackbox.cool/
======
ljk
> _without publishers or other bloodsucking middlemen taking most of the
> money_

aren't they ....the middleman?

Good to see competition though, looks like it'll be competing with etsy,
amazon handmade, etc

